# Hello from a new member



## RevJB (Jan 1, 2016)

After reading a few threads researching potential purchases I thought I should really join the forum, so hello!

A couple of years ago I didn't drink coffee, but as a then trainee minister I realised I was going to be offered lots of cups of hot beverages in people's homes so life would be easier if I drank one of them and chose coffee over tea. After starting with a Tassimo (have mercy on me for the ignorance of my youth!), I dabbled with a blade grinder (forgive me!) and aeropress, then added a Hario Mini Mill and V60 and eventually a Baratza Encore and a vacuum pot. At the time I thought espresso was a bit rank, but realise that maybe it was just bad technique in bad coffee shops so I dipped my toe in the water with a Delonghi 310. Not a great machine, and the Encore isn't exactly ideal for espresso, but it tasted a lot better than Starbucks. Now I'm wanting to pull better shots, but don't have much a budget, so prioritisng a new grinder and looking at the Eureka Mignon.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi JB

Welcome 2 the forum

Some members have good results with the aeropress however I have not tried one so can't comment

I do own a ECM

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/ecm-mechanika-iv-profi-wc-wt-stainless-steel.html

along with a Eureka Mignon and am please with the results from both products

My thinking re the cost of the ECM buy quality buy once , I have had it a year or so now and it does a grand job

I did look at more expensive grinders but find the Mignon fine for domestic use

I think there is a used Mignon for sale on the forum , Here it is

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28654-Eureka-Mignon-MK2-in-Chrome-%A3230-00-collected


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

I've had an aeropress since Christmas and love it. Sometimes the strength of coffee can be off putting to many people, especially if it's a fairly new taste. With the aeropress use a small dose to make an Americano. Try 15g and 60g of water in the cup, top it up with boiling water. It's far less of a shock to the tastebuds.

You won't get a huge improvement with shots from the delonghi, it's designed really for preground, although clearly you can grind your own, but you will need to go courser than espresso grind as its a pressurised basket.

It's refreshing to see someone opting to upgrade the grinder first. A good grinder will have more of an impact than a good machine. I've not had a mignon but they are well thought of and should give you a good grind for some time.

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## RevJB (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks.

With the aeropress I tend to go with 16g:240ml and find that fairly tastey, though the taste usually improves quite a bit after two minutes or so of cooling. Is thay normal?

With the Delonghi I've actually depressurised the basket and found that the taste is better - much clearer fuitiness and sweetness. I can taste the unevenness of exactraction though that is presumably caused in part by inconcsistent grind size.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RevJB said:


> Thanks.
> 
> With the aeropress I tend to go with 16g:240ml and find that fairly tastey, though the taste usually improves quite a bit after two minutes or so of cooling. Is thay normal?
> 
> With the Delonghi I've actually depressurised the basket and found that the taste is better - much clearer fuitiness and sweetness. I can taste the unevenness of exactraction though that is presumably caused in part by inconcsistent grind size.


Cooling filers defo opens up the flavour . When it's hot - your tasting hot







as it cools it will get more subtle .

For Aeropress now I " push " into a non warmed vessel to sped up the cooling process and pour into a non warmer cup . Again I don't pre warm an espresso cup anymore either


----------



## RevJB (Jan 1, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Cooling filers defo opens up the flavour . When it's hot - your tasting hot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been warming the cup before the coffee goes in, then waiting for the coffee to cool before drinking. In retrospect that doesn't make much sense. Important to keep the grounds warm, but not the cup. Glad you posted!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome from me too. I think the only flaw in your master plan is that you will quickly develop a taste for the good stuff and then every time you are given a cup of instant in a parishioners home or a meeting you will be grimacing!


----------

